# Young Broken Buck



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

This is one of our very nice young broken bucks, he's about 4 weeks.


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

He is agouti? I love agouti so much!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Yup


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

looks to be a good mouse.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hes beautiful 
are u doing brokens for show now x


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Gorgeous  He has a sweet face

We have a near twin, but he's middle aged now


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice looking boy, Dom. Looks a lot like one of my boys, Sugar. I'm partial to agouti in all it's forms.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

x.leigh.amber.x said:


> hes beautiful
> are u doing brokens for show now x


Not at the moment. We are just working on improving numbers and markings. Maybe in the future.


----------



## x.novabelle.x (Oct 15, 2009)

Awww he's beautiful. Love the colouring - but then I looove brokens!


----------

